# What do YOU want in a barn?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

What would make or break the deal?

Just say that the barn is really new and doesn't have anything good or bad said about it.

What would you like to see when you visited the barn? Tack room? Lockers or trunks? Windows in every stall?

Anything at all!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

eh i like nice stalls with nice feed and large pastures with an arena. as long as the people are nice i dont care if its top notch. with a tack room and wash area.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of light and fresh air are important to me. I don't board but if I did I would probably prefer tack lockers, as I did have a saddle stolen once years ago. Also a warm lounge to hang out in would be nice, with a sink, fridge, coffee machine, fully-stocked bar, etc. etc. (well you DID say anything at all!).


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

First off, the people looking after my horse would have to be real passionate about making sure he's getting the best care (my last BO could care less, and it was infuriating).
Also, clean stalls and paddocks (I'm not talking perfectly clean paddocks, just ones that are not covered in feces and tons of mud).
Decent sized arena (lighting for night riding is always a bonus!!)
Decent feed unless it was a buy your own type barn and a good feeding schedule.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you think 12x12 Stalls big enough?
DO you want a tack area or a specific tack room?

Ahaha a fully stocked bar would be nice! If only it would stay stocked!
Windows in each stall?
Do you want tack lockers or tack trunks? Or just space for your own tack trunk?

For stalls would everyone be okay with it being concrete with stall mats and shavings/sawdust?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I love where I board right now. I have my tack trunk outside the stall next to the crossties. I also have 2 saddle racks and ample room for storage bins under them in the tack room. 12x12 stall which is great for my 14.2hh horse, bit small for a 16hh horse though.

One of my favorite things is the fridge that my trainer keeps stocked with bottled water. She provides the water, I generally toss bottles of juice and whatnot in, very convenient to have a fridge!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Accessible restroom. Before the lounge potty got set up, you had to hope the BO was home to let you use her bathroom or go in the woods. I drink a lot of fluid so having nowhere to go would have gotten old fast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I currently lease, so dont have a say in where I board. But, we will be purchasing in the next year to two years, and I do know what I will be looking for in a barn: (my current barn has most of this, so I feel pretty lucky)

- Full care with daily turn out to decent size pastures
- Stalls cleaned every day
- Indoor arena is a must for me
- Outdoor arena a nice to have
- I wont store my tack at the barn...ever...so a heated tack room is not important for me
- heated wash area
- someone on site 24/7. 
- restrooms! 

A barn need not be new or flashy, but does need to be clean.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Clean stalls, no ammonia smells, prefer 14X14 or 16X16 for stall size if the horses are in for any length of time and I'd pay extra for size, heated barn. A covered or heated indoor arena (depending on where the barn is) and a couple of outdoors. Trails, miles and miles of trails. Personal Tack room a MUST, not shared with anyone, tired of supplying the entire barn with fly spray only to find I never have any for MY horses. 

I'm spoiled now, I have my horse at a show barn and never have to tack up, groom or do anything but ride, so ......Hot & Cold Running Barn Help would be lovely. 

Large turn outs a must, not shared with other horses.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Turnout is most important to me. Either stalls of at least 14 by 14 with great ventilation with a window they can look out, or smaller stalls that have a run at least 21 feet long. Regular cleaning stalls, at least 8 hours of turnout, of course weather permitting, but if the run is over 50 feet then less is ok, and feeding at least every 6 hours or a small mesh hay net, but not when in grass pasture obviously.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

My list:

- Have both stall and paddock boarding available (if no paddock boarding then decent turnout time).
- Semi and full care available.
- Lockable tack trunk/locker. I'd even BYO padlock if I had to.
- Floodlit indoor or covered arena that's preferably 20m x 60m.
- Outdoor arena would be nice but not a deal-breaker.
- Round yard
- Bathrooms
- Wash area
- Someone on hand 24/7.
- Accessible at odd hours to suit busy schedules.
- Instructors/coaches that visit regularly.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

- As much turnout as possible, either 100% pasture board or stalled only at night. (My current barn can't offer this, which is a big concern for me as I consider making the big jump from leasing to buying my own horse in the next couple of months.)
- Well maintained pastures, rotated to prevent overgrazing with safe, visible fencing
- Stalls cleaned daily when used; stalls that have mats and drain well
- Free choice hay, horses grained individually as needed
- Round pen
- Dressage arena (indoor... kind of a requirement in the Pacific NW )
- Either individual tack lockers or tack room limited to boarders only. Climate controlled would be nice. I currently use a Wintec but if I ever splurge for a nice leather saddle I don't think I could bring myself to leave it at my current barn because of how moist it is. I imagine a tack room would be easier to climate control than a bunch of individual lockers.
- Outdoor arena for the summer
- Access to trails
- Trail obstacle course
- Washer/dryer for cleaning saddle pads, etc.
- Bathroom/dressing room (preferably heated in the winter)
- Washrack with heated water


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Required at places I board.
-Bathrooms (I hate peeing in stalls....)
-Large, Well taken care of arena that isn't cluttered
-Pens cleaned 7 days a week
-Healthy horses (This is huge for me now, when I tour a stables I look at the health of the horses already there, I've been at a few stables where I forgot to notice and my horse suffered)
-Trailer Parking (For free or very cheap)

Optional, but big +s
- Trails
- Round Pen
- Good Trainer
- Showing People
- Active Barn (People to ride with)


----------



## VetTech2011 (Nov 3, 2011)

I look for a well maintained barn, with well maintained stalls. Stall mats and well bedded stalls are a must. I would like the facility to feed free choice quality hay and grain 2-3 times daily (if needed). I look for large turn out areas with well maintained fencing and heated water tanks in the winter months, again with free choice hay. Ideally I would like good drainage in pastures but that just doesn't always happen. I like seeing a well sized tack room for boarders, either with lockers or room for personal storage bin. Good lighting is a must! (Do not have that where I am so planning trim appointments is tricky!). 

I look at the health and condition of the horses - body language, coat and hoof condition. I also like to see friendly, knowledgable and experienced owners/managers. I want someone on site for medical purposes if needed (ie if a horse needs stall rest to keep adequate water supply and hay for that horse at all times). I don't mind major medical, grooming, exercising or stand-in appointments to be at an extra cost.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

This is what I would look for if I wasn't keeping my guys at home. My list is partly a wish list, but also based on past experiences boarding.
- horses on the property look happy, relaxed and healthy (this has proven to be a huge indicator of a pleasant / unpleasant boarding experience)
- barn should look and smell clean
- wide aisles
- a variety of sized paddocks with shelter that can accommodate different numbers of horses (just in case yours gets hurt or needs to be separated for some reason)
- quality feed (good pasture in summer, quality hay in winter, willingness to supplement as needed)
- fresh water supply (no stale troughs)
- heated tack area with lockable lockers and a washroom / toilet
- someone on site at all times
- good lighting for evening visits (or daytime in winter)
- good parking that's out of the mud with trailer space
- insulated indoor arena (heat is not necessary)
- outdoor arena and round pen are nice
- trail area /place to go for a nice hack is a plus
- access to a good trainer / instructor on site


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I look for the very basics first.
A decent amount of turnout.
Well fenced safe field,
Good size well ventilated stable that is well lit and safe.

Only after I have found a place with all of them do I start looking for other things in the following order:
Safe,lockable tack rooms,
Good hacking out, 
nice safe floodlit school,
someone to look after my horse if I cant.
Some where to park my lorry.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

What is a lorry?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

this is a lorry. carries horses from place to place and has a huge full living for me


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That is very cool!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay mine is rather detailed..

First and foremost, horses on the property must not be starving.. my horse is a hard keeper and I won't even go into the premises if the horses are looking poorly kept.
Second.. and the most important. Professionalism from the managers and staff! They also need to know what they are doing, and CARE about their job and the care of the horses, including mine and the minis no one rides or the retirees, at the barn. If this requirement isn't met, I will not board there.
Third, an indoor arena is so important because I want to be able to train my horse in any and all conditions (except no lightning in a metal arena ) so that he will be as fit and happy as he can be.
Fourth, it has to be full care.. and GOOD QUALITY full care. Meaning good quality hay, checking him all over for kicks or cuts or other things. He needs to have his stall cleaned so he isn't standing in filth (and if he is, I should be allowed to clean it) I've tried field board and he just looks awful.. but I may try it again since he was sharing with a LOT of horses.
Fifth.. daily turn out. Or my favorite.. turn out 24/7 unless it is below freezing or they come in to eat (love my current boarding situation!)
Sixth, locked tack room.. my saddle fits my shark withered horse to a T and if someone stole it... oh my I would not be a happy camper! Along with my most favourite brushes that were so hard to come by (I am a very picky person...)

Some extras:
Trails... love them
Hills, for hill work of course
Hot/cold water, because there are times my horse needs a bath (rainrot, unhealthy coat, etc.) during the winter. Wash stalls are nice, but I just need a hose and a reserve.
Free choice hay.. love it because my horse requires a lot of hay to keep his weight (and a lot of grain.. but I'd supply that)
Willing to blanket.. I just started turning my horse out with a sheet because I want him to retain the weight, not shiver it off because he is cold and wet. It's working so far 
Friendly boarders.. I love people that ask if I want to ride with them or go to a show or whatnot. 
Allow outside trainers... because sometimes the right trainer does not work at the barn you are looking at! Mine right now is so amazing and she drives a good 40 minutes to instruct me and a friend. The ones at my barn are nice people but not what I'm looking for , for my horse.
Farm call vet and farrier days... they are amazing! It's nice to have access to a fabulous vet and farrier (though you can call your own in of course) without having to pay for mileage. 

And the best thing about this list? My current boarding place meets them all


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Fly control, Pasture subdivided with a run in in each area. SO horses from different owners arnt intermingled. Fields not over grazed. Safe fencing and horse areas. Arena with some obstacles would be nice. Lights would be even better. Over head cover even more so. Round pen, access to trails. SOmewhere to safely store my feed hay and tack.


----------



## NCPH (Nov 2, 2011)

I would like to see a barn where it looks like the horses are well taken care of. Doesn't have to be the fanciest, but if all the horses have a good weight to them, and it's a clean place, those are definitely the two biggest things for me. A barn that allows for lots of light. Good turn out spaces are a major plus as well. They don't have to be huge, but just someplace with safe fencing where they can go be horses for a few hours. Those are the major things I'd like to see.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Hmm, clean, well-lit, owned by knowledgeable people who really care about horses. Pasture board is okay, but I would like to see a lean-to. A nearby or on-site covered/indoor arena is a dealbreaker for me because I live in the rainforest. I'm sure there's tons more that I would look at but a lot of it would be first impressions of the property and horses.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd LOVE a heated barn & indoor heated arena......realistically what I look for is...
1. The health of the horses currently boarded on property
2. Clean & well maintained barn & pastures
3. I perfer 24/7 turn out with stall time for feedings and bad weather as needed. 
4. Willingness to work with feed adjustments & supplements
5. A locked tack room, accessable to boarders only. I would prefer lockers but small locked tack rooms are ok as well. Where I Board has several small tack rooms that are shared among 2-3 people each. I share with my best friend so I have no issues worrying about my stuff. 
6. friendly helpful staff, that really care
7. Ability to go at whatever crazy hours my schedule allows. (current place I text when i get there and text when I leave if it is unusual hours for safety reasons) 
8. Friendly boarders & friendly horses


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice HUGE fields with Paddocks as neither of my horses like stalls. I would like my own private tack room. A working bathroom with running water, hot and cold. An indoor arena. A person living on premises. Private riding lessons on your own horse along with driving lessons.. for free! (Yeah right!) Trails trails trails. No screaming little kids. Smiling faces from the other borders.. if there are any! A very nice wash room that would have a huge dryer for the horses in the winter! An emergency kit for not only the borders but for the horses too. Monthly,weekly, or daily trail rides in groups that may or may not help the younger/newer riders and let's the older/ more experienced riders relax and just have fun. Also an emergency evacuation plans for the animals. A place with no BS! That I think would be the perfect facility.


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

SAFE! and post and rail fencing. no wire but a little electric. oh and nice people!


----------

